# 6-7 yr old ferret needs a new home in the huntingdon area.



## robbie_sin

I have a ferret called Takieo who has recently lost his buddy, Im not that happy about leaving him by himself but at the same time do not want to take on another pet at the moment. He is a 6 - 7 yrs old kind of plump and good natured silver mitt. He is an indoors ferret so needs to be indoors again. I am only looking to give him to a home with other indoor ferrets about the same age. He has recently had a check up. He does suffer with the occasional cold but generally in good health. he will come with some litter (depending how much is left) and some Kibble (James Wellbeloved). He has some blankets and toys and a carry case.

There is also a large metal two story cage that I'd like to sell, its easy to clean as the plastic tray slide out it has two doors on each section and stands about 5 feet tall...(i think lol) I want to ask about £90 for it.


----------



## Tapir

not many ferret people on here but try posting on FerretsForum.co.uk - If you want to talk ferrets, this is the place!


----------



## robbie_sin

i tried them first im still waiting for them to send me an email to log on lol
thanks anyway


----------



## Tapir

Oh right, well I will post it on there for you if you like


----------



## Tapir

I have cross posted it onto there for you 

Someone has said:



> Is he neutered? Ive just lost my jill. So my boy is on his own and very depressed, my boy has been neutered. Mine are indoor ferrets, but they go out in a oudoor house thats contained inside a big bird avery with roof, as Im scared stiff of losing them.
> Nicky


----------



## robbie_sin

Thank you very much, i have re-requested they send me the email many time but still nothing 

yes he is neutered and chipped. i think he is quite depressed at the moment. he misses he buddy and my partner (the ferrets were both hers really) she use to spend all her time with them both often sleeping on her lap.


----------



## Tapir

Brilliant, if you PM me your email, and mobile number, I will pass it on the the interested poster, and chase up your membership


----------



## robbie_sin

Ferret is being collected on weds  thank you for your help


----------



## Tapir

robbie_sin said:


> Ferret is being collected on weds  thank you for your help


By that lady? Great news, no problem x


----------



## robbie_sin

Yep  she seems really nice.


----------

